
It's OK to reject potential customers - MattBearman
https://www.saberfeedback.com/blog/its-ok-to-rejet-potential-customers/#.XDy8QgqkTq4.hackernews
======
cvshane
Good on you. It's tough to find companies with strong morals, you did the
right thing.

